# Rare Blob Top!



## A2TED (Jun 9, 2020)

Ann Arbor is the home of the University of Michigan, and the town has been expanding at an exponential rate since I moved there in 2001. As much as I enjoy watching the local economy grow and new faces moving to town, the original landscape is disappearing and properties that once were abandoned are becoming parking lots. However, even with all the new developments, I've been lucky enough to find some areas that haven't been destroyed and boy did it finally pay off. This weekend I dug one of my bucket list blob tops that also happens to be a rare one. It is a Michigan Union Brewing Company from probably around 1903-1906. This bottle is in immaculate condition. Zero pings, chips, major scratches, cracks, she's just absolutely perfect. These don't come up for sale either and I've been after this one since I first began digging in March 2020. There are about ten different bottle variants the brewery manufactured in their years of operation (1903-1918) and now I have four of the ten whole, but unfortunately have dug every variant in some sort of broken form. Still though, an amazing local and rare blob! Going back this weekend, hopefully, some more roll out


----------



## Troutmaster08 (Jun 9, 2020)

Beautiful blob. Hope you find some more good stuff!


----------



## A2TED (Jun 9, 2020)

Troutmaster08 said:


> Beautiful blob. Hope you find some more good stuff!



Thanks brother, hope you pull something even better than this soon


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 9, 2020)

That's a nice find. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Jun 9, 2020)

Great blob you have there.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 9, 2020)

Great find. like an amber Hutchinson, amber blobs are not found every day. Nice condition as you mentioned. 
ROBBYBLOBBY64 lol!


----------



## A2TED (Jun 9, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Great find. like an amber Hutchinson, amber blobs are not found every day. Nice condition as you mentioned.
> ROBBYBLOBBY64 lol!



You’d be surprised at how many amber blobs exist in the Midwest. Seems every brewery here had one. I wish I could’ve found an amber hutch though... that could’ve been an incredible find if it was from Michigan. I don’t even think I’ve seen or heard of one before. [mention]hemihampton [/mention] would be the guy to tell you about that tho!

Ted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A2TED (Jun 9, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Great find. like an amber Hutchinson, amber blobs are not found every day. Nice condition as you mentioned.
> ROBBYBLOBBY64 lol!



According to hutchbook, there are only six documented amber hutches from Michigan and you already know they’re all listed as Rare!

Ted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 9, 2020)

Hemihampton is one of many knowledgeable people on this site. Amazing what they know. Very helpful men and women.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 9, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Great find. like an amber Hutchinson, amber blobs are not found every day. Nice condition as you mentioned.
> ROBBYBLOBBY64 lol!


I guess they are found everyday! Doesn't change my opinion that bottle is sweet.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## A2TED (Jun 9, 2020)

Trust me, I’m right there with you Robby, it’s a wonderful find. Hope you pull out something insane this week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 9, 2020)

Any Amber Hutch is a rare Hutch. If I had to guess, 






Probably only 1% or less of All Hutch Production was made in Amber in my Opinion. I was Lucky enough to find 3 in one hole & mine is pictured on Hutchbook.com site. LEON.

ooops, don't want to hijack thread/post but you guys asked about amber hutches.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 10, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Any Amber Hutch is a rare Hutch. If I had to guess, View attachment 208513View attachment 208514View attachment 208515Probably only 1% or less of All Hutch Production was made in Amber in my Opinion. I was Lucky enough to find 3 in one hole & mine is pictured on Hutchbook.com site. LEON.
> 
> ooops, don't want to hijack thread/post but you guys asked about amber hutches.


Hijacked seems so barbaric. I am thinking your reply is more like taking a detour. A pleasant beautiful amber detour. 3 amber and one cobalt blue in one hole is amazing. I would have to pinch myself to make sure I wasn't dreaming. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 10, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Hijacked seems so barbaric. I am thinking your reply is more like taking a detour. A pleasant beautiful amber detour. 3 amber and one cobalt blue in one hole is amazing. I would have to pinch myself to make sure I wasn't dreaming.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.




Yeah, That common cobalt blue hutch got in there to ruin the pic. LEON.


----------



## Palani (Jun 17, 2020)

Nice find.


----------



## LalaGirl (Jun 17, 2020)

And you've only been digging since March?!!! How in the world did you learn so fast, and find such great digging spots so quickly?!


----------



## A2TED (Jun 17, 2020)

LalaGirl said:


> And you've only been digging since March?!!! How in the world did you learn so fast, and find such great digging spots so quickly?!



To be honest, YouTube taught me the tricks to the trade lol. Watched probably 50+ hours of digging videos since I began and it’s been very informative for identifying bottles as well as locating dumps. If you’ve never watched Adventure Archaeology on YouTube, I’d highly recommend you watch it asap. He has quality videos of quality finds. He even dug a Coca Cola hutch in Birmingham, Alabama, I believe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

